# Santiago Open 2009 - possible live results



## Pedro (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi everybody

I'm leaving in a few minutes to Santiago

Dan Cohen set up the live results thing: http://cube.danrcohen.com/results/

I'm just not sure if we'll have internet connection there, but if we do, I'll post results


----------



## Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

Day 1 Results are up on WCA site.


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 29, 2009)

omg!! 6 new SAR


----------



## Bob (Mar 30, 2009)

All results now on WCA site.


----------

